# Doggie Outhouse - Rainy Day Potty Alternative?



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the encouragement in my previous thread about whether to get a Hav. I am still deliberating and thinking about all the details. Like... the one where they don't like to go outside to potty in the rain and bad weather, nor do I like to stand out there with them on those days, so I was wondering about a covered doggie litter area a couple steps away from the house. The back door lets out onto our small deck, which we hardly ever use, and I had the idea of building sort of a doggie outhouse that would be sheltered from rain and snow. Has anyone done that? Just trying to figure out the logistics in terms of keeping it clean and dry. 

I saw a "dog house" on sale at Petsmart, a giant ugly molded plastic thing shaped like an igloo, made for a large dog, and it definitely would have kept rain and snow out very well, but there would not be an easy way to clean the inside, i.e. no removable pan, unless I could fit a regular litter box in there. 

There's also the question of whether the dog would be willing to use it, and whether other animals would be crawling in there (we have a lot of squirrels) and leaving fleas or their own contaminated poop, etc. 

It was so convenient for us to have our Yorkie paper trained, she used that all her life (until her last year when she sort of forgot where to go or couldn't make it), but she would also go outside. Of course the linoleum was eventually ruined because she would often get her nose over the paper/pan, but her back end would be off it. Different house now, and we have absolutely no place for an indoor potty in this small bungalow, except maybe the basement, but that is a lot of steps for a small dog, and there are things down there I would not want her getting into. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Hopefully someone will post the pictures that they had built a covered roof expen outside on the deck, through a doggie door with a litter box or pee pad set-up. It is quite ingenious.

As far as the process - read Tom King's method of potty training and do it with your pup. The payoff is that they go potty when you tell them to "go potty". Standing around for 20 minutes hoping they'll go can get old really quickly. Then your pup will know to do his/her business in the outdoors set up, whatever structure it may be.

So go ahead! Gotta get a Hav!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Try this thread:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3148&highlight=doggie+door

Poornima is the one with the rockin' outdoor setup.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I still use pee pads with my two. They use them occasionally, but it does help on those days when it is pouring, or if I have to be away for longer than normal. I started the "go potty" command when they were pups, and it works pretty well. They do not expect me to stand outside with them while they do their business.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tom King's method works great, BTW. I used it. Fabulous when she was a puppy! OR until inclement weather hits. lol OR regression (convenient forgetfulness )

That method might work better with a puppy? Idk. Can we teach an old dog new tricks? I guess it depends on the dog. It seems like half of the Havs dont' like the rain and wet grass and the other half doesn't mind. Luck of the draw! lol Then again, I am not one to go stand outside in a tropical downpour or snowstorm..hence, the potty pads!

I have both disposable and cloth ones, and maybe that's my problem with the housebreaking is I have confused her that she can go in the house (on the pads) Who knows? But what is done is done. 

I still have to use the pads at my office because I can't always drop a phone call, put a leash on her and walk 30 yards to the small patch of grass by the vet, which she would SNIFF for an hour, if I'd let her. lol

It sounds pretty clever, actually...I just wonder if the small confined space would skeeve a Hav out?

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I would recommend Poornima's setup as well. It is done very simply, but looks nice and blends with their house nicely. They have the ability to add extra covering (plastic around the fencing) in rainy weather or can keep it open air the rest of the year. Granted, we live in a very mild climate year-round, but it suits their home and our area quite well.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

great link, thanks! sounds like there are several alternatives, I love the idea of a doggy door, but we live in a fairly urban area that has its share of break-ins, so I'm not sure whether it's a good idea, although at that size...I guess unless a thief has their 2 year old trained to squirm in and unlock the door, I'd probably have more need to worry about raccoons, possum or squirrels. (Can squirrels get in those things?) 

I actually love the fenced-in outdoor run idea, they have something just like that at a boarding kennel/groomer I visited last week. Same thing - pea gravel, high fence. We have an area on the side of our house that is narrow and right now fenced with chain link, and I"m not sure if that fence belongs to our neighbor,it's right up against his driveway, we might have to negotiate putting a privacy fence there, but that space is only about 4 feet wide and frankly already drives me crazy trying to keep it weeded, so while I'm not crazy, either, about cutting a hole in the wall (resale problems later?), and there would have to be some sort of ramp down to the ground because the house is elevated a bit, that would keep the potty area contained and would be secure for the dog to go out even when I'm not home (though I'd still be paranoid and might not let her have access to it when I'm not here). I wonder about the draft issue, though, because the door would be in my office area (2nd downstairs bedroom), and bugs getting in through there, too (I already have a problem with centipedes and ants in warmer months). 

One question about pea gravel as a potty area - how do you keep that clean and relatively free from odors? And weeds from growing up through it? At the kennel, they said they disinfect the area every night, though I'm not sure what they use. This area would be right next to our house, and right next to the neighbor's driveway, so I'd have to keep smells to a minimum.


----------

